# Nemo koi Male X Red koi Female



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Spawned: 10/22

Male: Nemo koi

















Female; Red Koi

















some action going

















Male made a fat bubble nest, almond leaf if out of water and practically dry 😆









Will keep you guys updated when fry hatch 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

took out dad, the load of free swimming fry 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

What did you do with all those fry, sell them?


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

MABetta said:


> What did you do with all those fry, sell them?


I currently have them growing out in a pond still. Almost ready to sell


----------



## Garent (Feb 4, 2021)

How about their colour now?


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Rudeboy706 said:


> I currently have them growing out in a pond still. Almost ready to sell


You should do a USA giveaway of one of these guys with free shipping to the address of winner. There hasn't been a good contest on here for a long time! I would do one but don't have a spawn at the moment lol. I'm sure you could find a really good home for one of them on here.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> You should do a USA giveaway of one of these guys with free shipping to the address of winner. There hasn't been a good contest on here for a long time! I would do one but don't have a spawn at the moment lol. I'm sure you could find a really good home for one of them on here.


I will definitely keep that in mind! Stay tuned


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Rudeboy706 said:


> I will definitely keep that in mind! Stay tuned


I will!


----------

